# De-Winterizing the camper



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Is anyone de-winterized and ready to go yet?

I am going to be doing mine this weekend. We hope to get out camping the following weekend, the weather here is getting better all the time. 70 yesterday, and 60's for week. I am ready to get to the campground!


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

We de-winterized our camper last friday, it was 72 and beautiful outside, weather just perfect and now today it's 42 outside...geez what happened :smack-head:


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, the weather is nuts, as always....

We havent dewinterized ours yet, but will soon, I hope anyway :bang:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am doing mine this weekend, whether I should or not! I have the fever, my camper has the fever, so we are getting it ready to go. We dont tend to have to always plan things in advance. We may come home from work on a friday and say, lets go camping, pack the camper and hit the road. So, I need it to be ready when the urge strikes.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Mines still in storage. I hope to bring it home this weekend. But I can't un winterize it yet. It's been freezing at night, and we still get freezing nights in April and May. When I go camping next month, I'll have to winterize it when I'm done just to be safe.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

So you will actually camp, then re-winterize between trips? So if you stop doing that in May, when do you actually winterize it for the winter? How many months of non winterizing do you usually get in?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

You lucky Southern'ers I wont be able to do mine until at least the end of April at the earliest


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> So you will actually camp, then re-winterize between trips? So if you stop doing that in May, when do you actually winterize it for the winter? How many months of non winterizing do you usually get in?



I'll probably have it un winterized for good by May 1st. We had it upnorth at a campground last fall for 3 months(Sept-Nov). I had to start winterizing it after each stay sometime in Oct. Probably about mid month. Wasn't that big of a deal, only take 2 gallons to winterize, and about 10minutes.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

You could always tent camp in the meantime :shrug:




l2l said:


> You lucky Southern'ers I wont be able to do mine until at least the end of April at the earliest


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Temps are still WAY to low for that and we have way too much snow on the ground......


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll probably hold off until the first of April. Wife has to work weekends right now, so we won't be camping until then.:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, my inlaws just left yesterday, and headed to Wisconsin for easter with my brother in law. I think it just snowed there yesterday :bang:

Gonna be nice here today! Woohoo









Be putting in the garden before long, for some fresh veggies


----------

